# My new site, someone from opentshirts



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Please give me a feedback on my new site, someone from open tshirts is helping me, but is not finished yet, he will add a nice slide show and I believe he told me he need to do a few more things to make it look better. 
Www.amvisionprint.net


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, what did that cost? Are they hosting the site or is it running from your hosting? I like the create button that they added. Look pretty good on mobile, I see they are still working on it. 

-Jim

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I paid them $400, just to help me with the settings and layout. 
But I tell you ,setting it up is not hard, installing the opencart, the theme and the others stuff , I paid because, I wasn't sure,


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I installed and tried open cart once. Have you ever done it with opentshirts? I ask because I'm thinking of going this route.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

Site looks good. Very clean and straightforward. I really like the color picker, I want to put it on my site too. Just a word of advice. If you are going to use opentshirts, I would suggest placing the video tutorial somewhere prominent on the site. Either as a menu link or as a pop up when they open the design studio.

For the average user, the studio takes some getting used to. It doesn't hold your hand as tightly with step by step design walk troughs like some of the larger sites. So I like to use the tutorial so I can hold their hand before they go to the studio. lol


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

What happened to opentshirts? I have been trying to go to the opentshirts website for a few days and it is down. I hope they did not shut down. edward1210 your site looks real good.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the video advice


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations you have a website . I looking it and I see some problems.

Your design is simple. 
Featured product is not good when mouse over.
Footer, product detail page is not good.

I thing you can buy a template. It will fast, beautiful and cheap .

I hope it can help you.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you, we haven't finished, yes I bought that template, I'm not using the free template from open tshirts


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I like it very much! The only thing that I don't care for is the shirt colors are not very accurate. I like the designer. I also like the way you have the products separated by manufacturer. Also, the way you can add an outline color AND a drop shadow together. Way Cool! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

I just had a look on your site. I think the image on the home page needs to be bigger other than that the site looks very good. Information available on your site about return policy, delivery information and other information (these pages are blank now however I think you will add more details on them soon) - These things are as important as the visual of the website.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes it should have a slice show and few more things, but the person who I paid to help me , I think his name is Christopher hill, has disappear, not answer my email or phone call
His email is [email protected]

Sent from my SM-N900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi edward1210 How is your website going? I was planning using opentshirts and would like to here your opinion about it.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Is not finished yet, but is looking good, I still have do do a few more things


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Is not finished yet, but is looking good, I still have do do a few more things


 have a little problem, I have a link on my top menu(design idea) when I click on it, it go to the design page, but just hang, "loading, but stay on 0%"
How can I fix it.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

edward1210 said:


> have a little problem, I have a link on my top menu(design idea) when I click on it, it go to the design page, but just hang, "loading, but stay on 0%"
> How can I fix it.


You will want to post this on the opentshirts forum. 

http://forums.opentshirts.com/

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Site looks good.
Tell me, using the opencart interface do you have any issues with e-mails.ie getting e-mails when new clients sign up.
Mine used to work but doesn't anymore, would be interested in your e-mail settings, or is that too cheeky.
Best of luck with your site.

Sean


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

hey qbryant
where is the video tutorial for Design Studio?

I only see the video tutorial about opentshirts installation that don't interested to visitors of my web site.


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

golinux said:


> hey qbryant
> where is the video tutorial for Design Studio?
> 
> I only see the video tutorial about opentshirts installation that don't interested to visitors of my web site.


Try this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrV2ZNhZ2rQ


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

qbryant said:


> Try this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrV2ZNhZ2rQ


Very good, and thank for quick reply.

Are there some translated version to other languages?
Or maybe english or other languages subtitle?

I only see a automatic subtitles supplied by voice recognition software by youtube,
that is not precise.


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

Is there any place on the web you can go to get tech help on open cart and customising 


And what do they charge


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Hi, It worked for me without a problem. The only error I saw when I looked quickly is departaments is spelled incorrectly. It should be departments. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## wassecove (Jan 20, 2016)

The template is not that appealing but the the website layout is quite good . I think it's nicer that the slide show is bigger and taking good quality photos as well . It's also nice for your website to use colored background instead of image background


----------



## atarizzz (Dec 17, 2015)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, we haven't finished, yes I bought that template, I'm not using the free template from open tshirts


I'll be honest... it looks pretty bad. Functionality wise it seems fine. It's even mostly responsive web design, so that's a plus! But if you're asking about aesthetics, the landing page doesn't look very good. And that's where you could potentially lose a lot of would-be customers.

Specifically here's what I think (if you care for the feedback)...

- Your logo contains a lot of print on it. Since the logo does not scale, the print is very hard to read on desktops. You might consider having some changes to this logo depending on the viewport (or device) visiting your site. E.g. on desktop viewports you could show just the "Vision Print" T-Shirt scaled larger, and have all of that extra text appearing to the right of it. The logo may look ok as-is on mobile platforms, but I'm currently viewing on a desktop. Also, I think most users interested in using the design tool would be on a device larger than mobile (unless they enjoy frustration, pain, and torture).

- Images in your 13 image slider/carousel (jcarousel) consists mostly of images that are very hard to see and are poorly photographed. The slider images themselves are not scaling, so they seem to be aimed at mobile users (only). If this is a jcarousel limitation, you might consider swapping that out for an alternative that is also responsive & scalable by device/viewport.

- The thin line borders for the item boxes in this template are a bit of a turn off for me. The item boxes are not evenly positioned and do not seem to scale themselves. The missing top border for the item box seems out of place. 

- Within the item boxes, the product photos would probably look better if they did not have yet another border around them. Instead, maybe try to find product photos that have a transparent background (so only the model and the product is depicted - no background)

- Depending on who you think your target audience is, you might consider more diversity in the stock product images used. 

- For menu item "Sublimation", the customer probably doesn't care about the terminology or printing methods used. You might change that to just "Other Products"


----------



## atarizzz (Dec 17, 2015)

With your installation, I also get my answer about OpenCart 2.0 with OpenTshirts. If you're paying them for installation, and they're installing OpenCart 1.5.6, I guess OpenTshirts must not have continued development to support OpenCart 2.0. 

That sucks considering Opencart has had about 11 newer releases and 3 years of development (and a number of security fixes) since then. 

It looks like there were some serious exploits for OpenCart 1.5.x right up until the last official release for that branch (1.5.6.4). 

You might ask them specifically what version of OpenCart they have installed, and confirm that all possible patches to known exploits have been applied. For example:
https://github.com/opencart-ce/opencart-ce/commit/c2aafc823bd85876f5e888f8ebc421069a5e076f

If they've installed below 1.5.6.4... whoo boy.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

atarizzz said:


> I'll be honest... it looks pretty bad. Functionality wise it seems fine. It's even mostly responsive web design, so that's a plus! But if you're asking about aesthetics, the landing page doesn't look very good. And that's where you could potentially lose a lot of would-be customers.
> 
> Specifically here's what I think (if you care for the feedback)...
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback, actually I'm looking for someone to help me to fix the whole site, it just sitting there, I might be creating a new site later,
Thank you, in the past I paid someone to help me but this person didn't do much.


----------

